# My Fishing Tips and Tricks book finally ready for sale.



## captkenroy (Jan 10, 2007)

I've been concocting and collecting fishing tips for darn near 60 years. I've been working on a series of E-books for the past 7 years and the first one is finally ready to sell. 

http://www.panhandlefishingbooks.com/


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Over 200 pages! WOW! Can't wait to read it.

Cheers


----------

